# Info on Puntarenas Costa Rica please



## EvelynK72 (Jul 4, 2007)

Has anyone traveled to Puntarenas Costa Rica?  I have done a web search and reviews of the area are mixed - this is not one of the prime tourist areas of Costa Rica, but they are trying to develop tourism. So I'd like to get some opinions from travel-savvy TUGgers. 

We are the type of travelers that don't just stay at the resort, but travel in the area.  How is this area with regard to roads and safety?  From the map, it looks like Arenal Volcano is "nearby" - how long will that trip take and are the roads pretty decent?  

Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.
Evelyn


----------



## Hecti (Jul 6, 2007)

We have the same question. We made an exchange to Hotel & Club de Playa el Parador  (HTL) in Quepos, Punta Arena for the end of September 2007. II Directory has very little information about this place. We welcome any information from fellow TUG about this area.

Thanks


----------



## Greg G (Jul 7, 2007)

You might also try asking your questions on 
http://www.fodors.com/forums/threadselect.jsp?fid=6

Greg


----------



## eal (Jul 8, 2007)

El Parador is a VERY fancy hotel and resort mid-way between Quepos and Manuel Antonio National Park.  It is situated on a bluff overlooking the Pacific.  We stopped by for a look-see a couple of years ago, and George Bush had just left (he used the resort's helicopter pad)

Here is a website that you will find interesting.

http://www.costaricatravelguide.com/parador/index.htm

Hotel Parador is located in the province of Puntarenas, which includes a lot of territory.  There is also the town of Puntarenas that is a port for criuse ships.  It is nothing special.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## ati2d (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a pretty good Costa Rica site:
http://www.outsideinfo.com/r5/navig...13&location=www.costaricaexperts.com&hotbar=y


----------



## Calyn79 (Aug 8, 2007)

The roadways are about as good as you are going to get around the Puntarenas area of Costa Rica and in and around the town of Puntarenas...paved, some double laned and wider than other areas. Driving can be a bit crazy though on this Pacific strip all the way south. The roads are pretty good all along the Pacific coast because of the tourists in the area. 

The town of Jaco is a funky tourist community with interesting shops and restaurants. The town of Puntarenas itself is a working class town and not so much for the tourist, however, the cruise ships regularly off load there. I've never found safety to be a problem in the town itself - just stay on the main streets where people are, but it is not a real tourist town. Taxis are easy to find and a safe way of getting around. Food is good, but not for the person who wants the higher end tourist experience. This is basic, working class stuff, nothing too special and if you are looking for that glossy experience you will be disappointed in Puntarenas. The town of Puntarenas is where Costa Ricans live and work. 

The town is also where you catch the ferry to the Tambor area on the peninsula and the traffic around there is congested. If you have the time, the trip over is worthwhile as the peninsula has lots to offer too...but again, not the glossy, high end tourist stuff. Costa Rica still does not have that type of tourism. The Marriotts are just starting to arrive!


----------

